# Where to sell a JV Squier Precsion Bass



## Seratone (Dec 16, 2013)

I got this in a trade recently - It's a 1982 JV Squier Precision (Export Version) Large Fender Logo - smaller Squier logo - very low S/N, USA Pickups. A beautiful playing/sound vintage bass. Anyone now of an online resource or page where these are really appreciated? Where I could post sale/trade?


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

ohhhh that's pretty. I like it!


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Seratone said:


> Where I could post sale/trade?











Bass Guitar and Amps







www.guitarscanada.com


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

This forum is not that great when it comes to anything other than electric guitars.

Try talk bass.com


----------



## mnfrancis (May 24, 2010)

Lots of JV love and tons of information can be found at the following website: http://www.21frets.com 

They have a classified section too. Your JV Squier is one of the very earliest ones that have the Fender logo and the "squier series" on the round portion of the headstock. They were only made for the very first few months of the run and are actually highly sought after by collectors and players.

If I played bass I would be all over this. GLWS


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

This looks beautiful!


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

You could post it here. I think there are only a few bass players but every guitar player should own a bass.


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

Shouldn't have clicked on the link to this topic... This is a gorgeous bass!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Shit. That a stunning bass.


----------



## ga20t (Jul 22, 2010)

I'd buy now if I were local. PM me what you want for it to start...


----------



## Morrow (Apr 29, 2020)

I'm an old Pbass guy , but really don't play them much these days .
That is a fine looking one .


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

Try the tokaiforum. 

An excellent resource for all things MIJ.


----------



## NAW (Dec 8, 2021)

Talkbass forums! thank me later


----------



## audiorep2 (Mar 28, 2009)

I might be interested ,... PM me your price . I have some stuff to trade as well .


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

He hasn't been around for six months.


----------

